# Outer Banks Vodka



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

My wife came in tonight with a bottle of "Outer Banks Vodka." It has an image of the Cape Hatteras Light House and everything......

How weird is that?


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

You can get just about anything you want down here with the Outer Banks on it. The tourists will buy it if it says "Outer Banks" or OBX. I've got a buddy that's getting ready to release lighthouse striped "Outer Banks" condoms. Wish I'd of thought of that one first!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Brooksobx said:


> I've got a buddy that's getting ready to release lighthouse striped "Outer Banks" condoms. Wish I'd of thought of that one first!


He should have Cape Hatteras size, Bodie Island size, and Ocracoke size. Gotta hit all the demographics...


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

Outer Banks condoms are cool. You can sell them at any corner market. Light House Lolly Pops could be a cool product too…. I can manufacture just about anything you want and I could put an Outer Banks spin on it if it will help it sell…..However…..


We are talking Vodka here in a NC mountain ABC store…. As our VA friends would say… sold at the state store…. Anyone knows you need to know someone in high places to get a product into NC ABC stores…. So anyway I thought it was weird……… What outrageous fun…

I really should not even post this


Good Luck & Catch Fish


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

c.s lewis good arthur,probally the only one i can say i know about from the top of my head ,didnt he write the lion the witch and the wardrobe, the silver chair,i had to read em books back in highschool,i read every bit of em to,thats hard to do when you have attention deffecaite dissorder, anyway good books and thanks for a stroll down memory lane! MAY THE FISH GODS FAVOR YOU.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

*CS Lewis*

Yeah he also wrote Mere Christianity. Good read but a little heavy for us intellectual lightweights


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*outer banks vodka*

Don't drink. It's the local bar vodka and somewhere I read, the number one selling booze. Because it is the bar vodka. Very cheap. Save for memories. Or at least mix it with Mr's T's.


----------

